# Port A Deep Sea Round Up



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

For the first time since 1983, tarpon were weighed - in... videoed and released .... in the Port A Deep Sea Round up.

1st Place ..... Marc
2nd Place .... Tarponchaser

Hopefully; Marc will post some more great pictures.

TC


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

thats awsome


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go guys. Let's hear the stories


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

nice job men


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

True story is that Tarponchaser put it on us both days. Day one he entered the first tarpon since 83' (video). I heard he made the Corpus news that night. We caught zero fish that day. Day two TC caught 6 to our 4. If it were not for some boat issues that caused him to miss deadline, TC would have taken first. We had a great time and look forward to next year.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Congratulations guys! Great work.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Congratulations...and great picture!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations to you both. Some fine pics.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

As I said before a gracious and gererous young man with great picture taking ability. It was actually 7 to 4 on Saturday or 0 to 4 depending on who was counitng. 

Congratulations Marc. Plan to see you Wendesday.

TC


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Capthook,
I am answering your PM about trolling with the inboard Shamrock and how the fish were caught with the intention of not alerting Super Moderator, Brent, that I might be advertising the *upcoming sale* of my *22' Shamrock* located in_ *Rockport*_ with a rebuilt engine and exhaust system and new wiring for only *12K. *
Although the Shamrock is the ultimate trolling boat for catching tarpon, we caught these on the bottom in 50' of water. The Shamrock was instrumental in catching the fish as I could drive directly over them and see them on the depth finder. We then went up wind about 50 feet, dropped the bait (small croaker or mullet), and you could almost call your shot as to when you would get bit. 
 We had a great day. 7 for 7. Only one broken rod. Broke just behind the reel seat. Still landed the biggest fish. I don't think this new style of rod will be very popular. (reel handle get caught in shirt, graphite splinters stick in belly, cannot be used with fighting belt)
We saw a few small fish (20 - 30 lbs) rolling but all fish caught were from exactly 71 to 93 lbs plus or minus (estimated).
The Shamrock will be ready as soon as I get the port fuel tank to deliver gas to the engine. PM me with any questions.
TC


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

Marc,

Great pictures...comments are pure class. From what dad has said of you, wouldn't have expected any less. Congratulations on your win.

F2RF


----------

